# Best deal on GE 9325K 55W CF lamp?



## Chuck H (Jan 25, 2004)

Atlanta Light Bulbs has the GE 45859 9325K 55W CF lamp (aka Aqua Rays Fresh & Saltwater) for $17.95 each. Anyone know of a better deal? Thanks!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I think you are looking at it


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

Thats the best deal I've ever found yet. Searched a lot of places when I bought mine, and that was still at $17 back then.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Not the bulbs you are looking for but check the prices:
http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...s&userid=aquadeal&completed=0&sort=3&since=-1

--Nikolay


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Generally I see them advertised for like $30. I figure thats a good deal


----------



## Chuck H (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks, guys. I doubted that I'd find a better deal.

And thanks Nikolay for the heads up on the Ebay bulbs...that's the best price I've ever seen for 55W 10000K CF's! 8)


----------



## cloran (Aug 2, 2004)

Are you aware that the store has a minimum order of 39.95?


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I would be more concern with


> Atlanta Light Bulbs Inc., when necessary, reserves the right to substitute alternate manufacturers which are equivilent, and meet or exceed the specifications of any item.


They might end up giving you a 10k bulb if they don't have GE 9325k bulb in stock.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

the owner seems like an honest guy. He knows why people want THAT particular bulb and doubt he'll pull a fast one. Just ask if he has them.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

I have two out of four in my 75gal. and am thinking of replacing w. regular 6500k's like the other two. I just don't see as good as plant growth under them comp. to the 6500's...at least that's what I 'think' I'm seeing so far. 

Also, green plants do better under the 6500 and the red plants are supp. to do better w. the 9325, but then you're limiting your aquascape and plant placement dependent on bulb position which I'm not to keen on either.

Just thinking about it now

Chris


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

Here's a better deal then Atlantic, only $14.20.

http://lightbulbsdirect.com/Merchan...=PROD&Store_Code=001&Product_Code=F55BX-AR-FS

You are not required a minimum order of two lamps either, which Atlantic does. Shipping I think is fixed at $6.90 for a quantity of one or more, but someone who orders let us know.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Rolo, Thank you. I just ordered 4 9325 bulbs from your link above. The UPS charge was $6.90. I will post when they arrive as a reference to this supplier, in case anyone else wants to use them.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

The bulbs arrived in good shape in GE9325 AquaRay packages, well packed.

10/14 - order placed for 4 9325 bulbs - email order confirmation
10/22 - order shipped via UPS ground tracking # emailed
10/27 - order delivered to NYC in very good packaging

Bulbs: $14.20 each
Shipping via UPS ground: $6.90

I'm happy with the service. If you use it, bear in mind the delivery time detailed above.

Andrew Cribb


----------

